# Aspire 5100



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay I have laptop(Aspire 5100) for some reason my chipset will not let me overclock im using ATI Tool The 0.27 Beta i tryed the other one but this is the only one that seems to work

Thanks In Advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi KeelanL33T,

most laptops are designed not to allow overclocking. yes there are ways to do this, but due to heat and how most laptops are designed, you may end up with an expensive door stopper.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

If you have integrated graphics you won't be able to overclock. Otherwise, you need to find an overclocking utility that supports your driver.

EDIT: Damn, got ninja-posted.


----------



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> hi KeelanL33T,
> 
> most laptops are designed not to allow overclocking. yes there are ways to do this, but due to heat and how most laptops are designed, you may end up with an expensive door stopper.


okay thx but do you have any idea here to find this utillity

also btw i know about the over heating i rigged a table to vent it lol


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try these site:
http://laptoplogic.com/resources/detail.php?id=15

there is another one but i checked just now and i think the utility for download is virus infected. you can Google search 'SetFSB' and i believe it will give you the homepage (proceed at your own risk :grin.


----------



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> try these site:
> http://laptoplogic.com/resources/detail.php?id=15
> 
> there is another one but i checked just now and i think the utility for download is virus infected. you can Google search 'SetFSB' and i believe it will give you the homepage (proceed at your own risk :grin.


okay tryed setfsb and guess what..... does not work it usally ends in a blue screen also does it matter if u have that stupid catayst control center


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry no idea if it has something to do with it.


----------



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

well the setfsb did not have my laptop model


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

yup it does not have mine either :grin: it could be as i said previously that not all are designed to overclock and if there is a way, the util may not exist as of this time.


----------



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats Very Very lame but if u find anyinfo about it that would be great


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

i agree. unfortunately without the util we cannot do anything. the BIOS settings would not allow it. i still have to see one brand or model that would allow OC in a laptop (without using third party tools).


----------



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

well i meant is their any other programs that could help with my model or no?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

i am not familiar with any other program that might do what you require. sorry about that.


----------



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

that ******* lame im so pissed now


----------



## KeelanL33T (Apr 29, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------

